# Jersey Creme Company Toronto bottle



## RCO (May 5, 2013)

bought this bottle on ebay a month ago but selected pick up instead of paying to ship , store was an hour south so didn't make it down there till this weekend . bottle is from toronto ontario , for "jersey Creme Company . looked it up in book and its from 20's-30's era as company didn't stay in business past the 30's . not in mint condition suspect it was found in georgian bay as thats where store was located and they had a couple other bottles on ebay at same time in same condition but still neat .


----------



## celerycola (May 5, 2013)

Jersey Cream originated in Texas around 1905. By 1910 they had offices in Chicago and Toronto. The US operations seem to disappear around WWI but the Canadian brand continued for a number of years. With the exception of the earlier ads the Canadian branch used the different spelling presumably to avoid any suggestion that the drink contained dairy products. I have seen acl bottles from Canada I think into the 1950's. 

 Your clear deco bottle also comes in emerald green.


----------



## lblackvelvet (May 6, 2013)

Hello I also have a Jersey Creme bottle from Ft. Worth TX. I would like to know a little more history about this bottle, It is purple in color,wonder it the sun made it this color ,or if it was made this color.?  And what years it was made?  Any help would be nice.  Thanks.   You can see the bottle on the cleaning and repair forum on page 2 & 3, posted by epackage for me.  Thanks for any info !!   Kevin....


----------



## epackage (May 6, 2013)

Kevin your bottle turned this color due to the exposure to sunlight...


----------



## zecritr (May 6, 2013)

the best way to get that color.looks way cool


----------



## celerycola (May 7, 2013)

>


 
 1914 Jersey Creme bottle from Toronto with label similar to 1908 Texas bottle.


----------

